# Just set my bindings to +15/-15...



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I went from 24/12 to 18/-9 and my back leg kept wanting to move further back. I finally settled on 15/-12 this season but I've been recently waking up in the middle of the night with knee pain. I learned to ride in the early 90's and have the problem of opening up my body to face downhill instead of aligning myself with the board so get a lot of pressure on the inside of my back knee. 

Back to 15/-9 I guess, hopefully it won't feel awkward. My point: keep experimenting and always listen to snowolf!


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I just went from +18/-3 to +18/-15 on saturday. It was amazing. I had been getting much better at riding switch, and opening up my back foot really gave me a sense of control when switch. I feel like it made me more in control on my straight airs too. I think i finally feel like my stance is perfect for me.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Just be aware that such a drastic change in stance will take time to get accustomed to.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

I've went from a hardcore forward stance to a +17/-17 too, I didn't notice a thing beside the fact that I was able to ride switch . . Then again, I don't really feel a HUGE difference between my brand new 2011 Evo from my four year old shit beginner board... It's just me i guess .


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Then again your back knee might thank you for giving it such a natural stance.
Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

i just changed my stance today before going up... i was at 15/0 and changed to 15/-15... it took a few runs down to get use to, but at the end i felt that i had a lot more control over my board.


----------



## ald3n3 (Feb 1, 2011)

went from 24/12 with my 09 supermodel 155 to 15/-15 with my Stairmaster 148 and i'm all fine. I switch from both of them time to time. But duck stance definitely has more control over all.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I never realized how many people ride with both feet pointed toward the nose.


----------



## Broke_folk (Jan 8, 2011)

^ i did that for a year and now I rock 15, -9 regular.
when I had my feet more towards the nose is was 21, +15


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I also highly suggest that you don't just stop at an angle that is comfortable. Still try a few other combinations to make sure. This happened to me when I went from 15/0 straight to 15/-15. Was comfortable from the start and stuck with it for 3 seasons. Then one day I just wanted to mess around with everything for the heck of it and low and behold... 18/-12 felt even better!

It's also a little nice to know which angle combos you can ride comfortably. You know, for situations where you are riding a friend's setup. You might not have to change the setup if they are rocking one of the angle combos you can ride with


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Broke_folk said:


> ^ i did that for a year and now I rock 15, -9 regular.
> when I had my feet more towards the nose is was 21, +15


Did you have a reason to go with the ++ angles or was that just how the board came?


----------



## Broke_folk (Jan 8, 2011)

no reason at all. I was just playing with angles one day and stuck with it all year. At the time I felt like i had more control of the board and wanted to go faster, that's all. Nothing really special about it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Broke_folk said:


> no reason at all. I was just playing with angles one day and stuck with it all year. At the time I felt like i had more control of the board and wanted to go faster, that's all. Nothing really special about it.


You technically do have more control over the board with forward angles. It gives you more control over the edges. This is why Terje rocks positive angles. It's also why most Euro carvers rock positives.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Broke_folk said:


> no reason at all. I was just playing with angles one day and stuck with it all year. At the time I felt like i had more control of the board and wanted to go faster, that's all. Nothing really special about it.


Fair enough, seems like solid reasons to go with it.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I felt less stable landing jumps when I changed my stance to +15/-15. 

It does make switch a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## 10xdeep (Feb 25, 2010)

TreyDay said:


> i just changed my stance today before going up... i was at 15/0 and changed to 15/-15... it took a few runs down to get use to, but at the end i felt that i had a lot more control over my board.


This :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

soo.... wheres the update?


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

TheCity said:


> soo.... wheres the update?


alright so I finally got to try my board out at 15/-15 today. It only took 1 run for me to feel comfortable in it. It was actually a very CLEAN feeling. 

1.) had to set bindings to the FARTHEST holes on my board. Or else it feels like my knees are too close... maybe I'm still riding weird. 

2.) because the bindings are so far out I can't land on my tail on jumps (i use it to cushion the fall). Nor can I use the tail to pop really well or butter. 


On the plus side rode Switch all the way down the mountain today!! woo! 

I still feel more dominant on +/+ bindings but I'm going to keep the +15/-15. Maybe I'll try bringing the bindings in a bit again... do I need EQUAL tail and nose??


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

As in the length bewteen the nose to the binding, and vice-versa? Not necessarily, I mean asymmetrical boards DO exist y'no.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifprasir said:


> As in the length bewteen the nose to the binding, and vice-versa? Not necessarily, I mean asymmetrical boards DO exist y'no.



yeah... i have my bindings on the farthest screws. i'll try to bring the bindings in one each and see if i can ride this way... just felt my knees were too close and i'd damage them.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was using +15,-15 but changed to +17,-17 this setup feels more natural to me, this is on a swallow tail powder board so I can't ride switch.
I started my first 10 years off boarding with my rear foot a lot closer to zero but always had fare bit of pain in my rear leg, once I turned the rear foot further out it reduced my leg pain a lot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

had 15/-3 all last season and felt good with it, but change to -6 :huh:this year and its much better except i have not tried it on steeps/bumps yet since our upper mountain is not open yet. that little change did help my switch riding a bit in terms of comfort.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Leo said:


> You technically do have more control over the board with forward angles. It gives you more control over the edges. This is why Terje rocks positive angles. It's also why most Euro carvers rock positives.


yep...+21 / +15 for carving +18 +9 on pow


----------

